
Pythagoras and the Mystery of Numbers (2011) - tosh
http://jwilson.coe.uga.edu/EMAT6680Fa06/Hobgood/Pythagoras.html
======
OmarShehata
If you enjoyed reading about how you can form most other fundamental shapes (a
triangle, a square etc) from circles, check out the game Euclidea.

It's kind of brilliant at letting you rediscover many of these concepts, and
also just a great sandbox for demonstrating these ideas. Nice tool to have on
your phone.

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hil_hk.euc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hil_hk.euclidea)

iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/euclidea/id927914361](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/euclidea/id927914361)

